# My First Build



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

hey guys, been pestering you for awhile now, got almost everything i need to get started, so on sunday i did. It's an exo terra 60x45x60

I'm still between milk frogs and whites tree frogs, 90%milk frogs, depending on their availability when i get to that stage, i've had a look around and their requirments from an enclosure are fairly similar. I've changed my enclosure idea, i've been advised that whites dont care too much for tree fern/coco backgrounds and will spend most of their time on glass leaves or branches and try to avoid the tree fern/coco, so i have bought myself five pieces of cork bark to cover most of the back and sides (get discount so only cost me £5 for each large section and they are massive). I'll be using expanding foam on top of the silicone, placing my bark, sumba veined vines and plant pots into the foam, for the foam thats in the gaps i will be rockoflex'n and then plastidip'n the foam before adding tree fern to make it look nice. Side note, the plant pots will have aquarium tubing siliconed onto the base to help them drain into the drainage layer, this is where the question comes in, should i run a 6mm aquarium tube up the back of the tank so i can siphon the water from the drainage layer, or do i stick a bit of 1/2 inch pond flexi hose in the corner at the front with a cap on it and turkey baster the water out should it rise too much. here's a few pics of the cork bark and my siliconed tank
























went a little overkill on the bark i must say

here's what im thinking of for the layout, think i'll stick a pot where the vertical vine is, and a trailing just above the horizontal on the edge. and poss one on the back where the gap between cork is


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Whichever way suits you is fine. Personally I drill my exos for drainage but I guess if you're not comfortable driling glass then thats understandable. 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if i drilled it there wouldn't be anything less aha, however it is something i will do next time round, the missus has already said we may have to look into getting our own place so i can have my own room :flrt:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking really good. The frogs will love sitting on that vine.

Adam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Panicked a bit when it came to doing the foam, somehow managed to take my gloves off and get coated in the stuff lol painfully reliving when I redesigned the bathroom last year lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

right, got round to the rockoflex today, its been a bit of a tiring week at work (i spend my days dragging in carpet, putting it up and cutting it)

i realise its at a bit of a slant and looks like the right side is very low, its going to be clear of my drainage layer and going to incline the substrate towards the high section, also putting in a plant in that left corner. will also be putting in the other half of the sumba vine going from middle of the enclosure substrate to the right hand side of the horizontal vine once i've got the earth in etc


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

right, got the plastidip and substrate background sorted this week and just stood her up on her new unit. a few questions tho, where should i sit the exo terra canopy ? atm its on the front as quite a bit of it is blocked off at the back by my background, also i have exo terra 2.0 and 5.0 bulbs in, any specific order they should go in e.g 5.0 closest to the back etc. also as i'm getting closer to the planting stage, which is the best substrate divider, looked at the exo terra one, looks like its got quite large holes that soil may fall through easily, any recommendations ?

plastidip stinks, still stinking in there today lol hopefully should be none stinky in two weeks time so i can get on with my plants


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

feel like i've not put enough stuff to climb on in, i'm adding the other half of that vine in once i've got soil. do you think the milkies will be okay with just those two ? i've got a whole reel of komodo fake vine aswell i could use also. i'm thinking a nice crawler at the top there so it can grow down the back left and on the vine, thinking a nice fern at the bottom right, and gonna get a brom or two stuck into the cork. also have another idea, which i'll try and get a pic made up of to explain, see if you think it's worth a go


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Once you have a few well established plants, and particularly broms, in it'll look like a jungle gym to them, they'll happily climb every plant in there. Once planted is the best time to see where additional climbing si required and place it, in my opinion.

Looking good, by the way 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers Dave,

another issue i've got is, because of my background, the light really is cut out a bit. got an exo terra canopy on top with 2.0 and 5.0 lights in, will the light be okay at the front section ? obviously that means less light on the back. i could sit the exo terra in the middle, but it becomes less stable.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I have all my lights towards the front of the vivs, in fact my two exos (the last two, getting replaced sometime in the next 12 months) both have the canopy right at the front. The plants all tend to present their leaves forwards and grow forwards from the back, they look quite natural like this. It also seems to ensure that light gets to the bottom of the background much better.

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome, cheers man.

As for the idea, basically I was thinking about using some plastic garden mesh to create a fake tree top and grow moss on it, and use a piece of wood as the trunk, would this work hmm


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Awesome, cheers man.
> 
> As for the idea, basically I was thinking about using some plastic garden mesh to create a fake tree top and grow moss on it, and use a piece of wood as the trunk, would this work hmm


With a bit of attention to detail I can see that working :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Lookin good.coming on nicely.:2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

here is the ultra detailed diagram of the idea


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

okay so that pic didnt work lol here goes 









been thinking of what to use for the canopy, thought maybe one of those tiny plastic serving baskets, the kind americans love to serve fries and stuff in. other than that, maybe i could use some expanding foam over the bottom of a bowl and that'll make it hollow/weeping, then i could cover it in plastidip, could either out some earth on it or chuck some sphagnum on it whilst it is drying


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmmm, I think you may just end up with a slightly ridiculous looking oversized fungus. Have you considered making a stump with moss growing over it, rather than a tree? 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll no doubt do that, it came from seeing the pin cushion moss, and thought omg a little tree for them to sit on lol


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> Awesome, cheers man.
> 
> As for the idea, basically I was thinking about using some plastic garden mesh to create a fake tree top and grow moss on it, and use a piece of wood as the trunk, would this work hmm


I like this idea, could look really cool, maybe choose a tree with really small branches to avoid it looking like the mushroom, if you can find a shrub or hedge that is clipped regularly it will have lots of small branches and a thicker main stem, like a bonsai


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay, had a bit of a mare with the rockoflex/plastidip. When I was rockoflex'n I put some on the bottom of my cork to smooth the finish out as the expanding foam didn't fill it 100%. I then used the plastidip to cover this, however I missed a bit and decided to test it, in regards to if it got wet, would the plastidip then peel off, and it did, hot rid of loose plastidip. 

Now, because its really awkward to reach, its hard to guarantee a 100% coverage, should I plastidip the rest of the back and sides and this means no rockoflex to wick up water, or should I use expanding foam to fill inrest of the background bottom and then just plastidip it to seal the foam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so i decided to fill in the bottom section of the background and then just plastidip it....BUT for some reason the foam expanded and the edges were cured but the middle wasnt, when i turned the tank on its back to have a look at the bottom before carving, i could see large pocket that wasnt cured. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

carved it out today, the section that wasnt cured, however getting it off glass was a nightmare, i've re-sprayed some more expanding foam (smaller section needed to be filled this time) will it be okay ? i'm going to silicone the edges of the foam and then plastdip the shit out of it, nice and thick, this should seal it completely 

fudging learning curves aha


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Some pics might help us work out exactly whats happening  But it should be fine, remember to spray with a little water before foaming, this helps it adhere and helps it cure. 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

d'oh, shall grab a pic of what it looks like now


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

here you go, did it about an hour ago or so


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Had bits like that in the past, as long as the face is solid I just crack on.....yeah you'll have a big air pocket but it doesn't really matter 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've quickly put some silicone round the edge, will get on with the plastidip later. i think next build, no rockoflex


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay, so after the troubles of the last few weeks, i decided after talks with a few people and especially myshed, i went for gorilla glue to solve it and after a few days of gluing, here's what we've got

*normal lights*





























*Exo 2.0 and 5.0 dual canopy*




















*and Arcadia Moonlight LED










*




























took a few pics of the LED to show where it would be hitting mainly, also that second branch, stuck in with a drop of glue and was solid after 30mins


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Tomorrow time to get the missus to drive me to carnon downs garden centre to look for compost and to see Andy and check out the reptile/frog section


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

took a deep breath and splashed the cash on dartfrog, got some springtails and woodlice on their way (seira spring mega pack, didnt have the others so will order when in and got two different types of woodlice) and these plants

Guzmania theresae 










Neoregelia fireball striped pot










Platycerium ellisi 










Dracaena deremensis compacta










Asplenium antiquum 










Neoregelia marginata offset 










Epiprenum pictus argyraeus cutting











again, thank you very much to Dave (myshed) for listening for my ramblings, bablings and general pestering


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> took a deep breath and splashed the cash on dartfrog, got some springtails and woodlice on their way (seira spring mega pack, didnt have the others so will order when in and got two different types of woodlice) and these plants
> 
> Guzmania theresae
> 
> ...


Hey good choices, bet you talked to someone real knowledgeable :whistling2:

lol2: Yeah right!)

Look forward to seeing it planted up now, and then some inhabitants!

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

neither can i fella


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Missed this thread when it first appeared Meef but it's looking good so far. If you ever decide to go for a tree effect in a viv a good suggestion is to get the biggest cork tube you can find and use that as the "trunk". I've got one in one of my vivs which has a slight curve to it and looks quite convincingly like a small chunk of tree or a root from a bigger tree. I've got moss at the bottom and some mushrooms that I've stuck on to it and then attached some broms, I think it looks pretty sweet and gives a nice focal point. I'll try and take some pics later.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers man. Well my original idea with the shelf etc, I was going to put a fake tree in the one corner of the shelf(was using a video off youtube on creating buttress out of polystyrene) and then I was going to craft some roots up coming out of the side of the shelf. Think that would look nice at a later build but def use cork instead


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Missed this thread when it first appeared Meef but it's looking good so far. If you ever decide to go for a tree effect in a viv a good suggestion is to get the biggest cork tube you can find and use that as the "trunk". I've got one in one of my vivs which has a slight curve to it and looks quite convincingly like a small chunk of tree or a root from a bigger tree. I've got moss at the bottom and some mushrooms that I've stuck on to it and then attached some broms, I think it looks pretty sweet and gives a nice focal point. I'll try and take some pics later.





Meefloaf said:


> Cheers man. Well my original idea with the shelf etc, I was going to put a fake tree in the one corner of the shelf(was using a video off youtube on creating buttress out of polystyrene) and then I was going to craft some roots up coming out of the side of the shelf. Think that would look nice at a later build but def use cork instead


I agree with Ronny that cork usually looks much better and more realistic than most 'constructed' wood features. I actually use real found wood in quite a few of my tanks- this works for me, as I don't have too many worries about what 'wildlife' I might be importing, but I understand that for dart tanks, it could be a problem. The other advantage of cork, of course, is that it doesn't rot easily- the tree stump in my reed frog tank is slowly dissolving- I rather like the effect, though! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I much prefer that 'distressed platina' tbh, natural is better


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I have driftwood in all but one of my tanks, it looks awesome and if you find the right piece can be a real focal point. I found a branch with loads of thin spindly twigs coming off it, flipped it over, stuck the twigs in my substrate and it looks like a system of roots. I've got my water bowl tucked under it which gives some nice shade and security too. If you live in Cornwall you have no excuse to get to a beach and go foraging


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Missus has her car now, sounds like a plan


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I have driftwood in all but one of my tanks, it looks awesome and if you find the right piece can be a real focal point. I found a branch with loads of thin spindly twigs coming off it, flipped it over, stuck the twigs in my substrate and it looks like a system of roots. I've got my water bowl tucked under it which gives some nice shade and security too. If you live in Cornwall you have no excuse to get to a beach and go foraging





Meefloaf said:


> Missus has her car now, sounds like a plan


I use driftwood in my reptile tanks, but I'm a bit worried about salt content for the 'phibs, so I usually go the woodland route for them. I have got some amazing pieces from Minster beach, though! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

do have some heating questions

1) will i need the heater running when i get my plants in, or just run the lights ?

2) i have two heat mats, both lucky reptile, *26 x 27.5cm & 51 x 15cm, *which one is better, the 51x15 fills far more vertical space and sits comfortably on my side, the 26x27.5 fills more square and just overlaps my side background (also if this one is better, better to place it closer to substrate or to the top ?)


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got my substrate divider in, reckon it's okay ?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

May let finer sediment through, but should be ok.

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to be a pain Dave, seems my last post shoved this to the last page. Will get some curtain from tragics and see if that better than this mesh


Meefloaf said:


> do have some heating questions
> 
> 1) will i need the heater running when i get my plants in, or just run the lights ?
> 
> 2) i have two heat mats, both lucky reptile, *26 x 27.5cm & 51 x 15cm, *which one is better, the 51x15 fills far more vertical space and sits comfortably on my side, the 26x27.5 fills more square and just overlaps my side background (also if this one is better, better to place it closer to substrate or to the top ?)


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got to love tragic mills Dave, got this netting for just over £1 for a 1mx1.2m




























and here's one of those size ratio photos to give perspective of the gauge of the mesh :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> got to love tragic mills Dave, got this netting for just over £1 for a 1mx1.2m
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That's stuff looks good, may have to have a look into that next time I'm there. Is it in fabrics, or somewhere else? 

As for the heat mat question, it may not be needed. I'd run the tank with the normal lights running and check the temps, and monitor the night temps, and see if you actually need additional heating. If you do, I'd imagine heat mats on the side or back would be largely ineffectual anyway due to the insulative effects of the background. If you're having a layer of water in your drainage layer at all times an aquarium heater in there may be the best bet, but be sure not to empty the water to below that level. To be honest though i'd be surprised if you need it, unless your house gets really chilly.

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

It can get rather cold at times, usual drops which is my worry. Its in the fabric section, net curtains, costs 1.08 a metre or so


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> It can get rather cold at times, usual drops which is my worry. Its in the fabric section, net curtains, costs 1.08 a metre or so


Hmmm, if possible water heater in the base, if not, play around with the heat mats to get the best you can I guess, although now I prefer top heating for everything where possible, I view a vertical heat gradient as more natural. But that just me I guess 

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I could build them a tiny bonfire, have a cricket and fruitfly kebab roasting over it lol

Moss arrived, going to mix up a batch of slurry after Brazil have put ten past England


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, got the email to say my plants and critters are on their way, so i thought i'd better make them a nice bed to live in, since i've taken these i've added my moss sludge to certain parts of vines and background


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so, after the lil panic regarding springtails and woodlice, i got to it. still having problems with the heating tho

the two broms on the ground are secured into a piece of cork bark each


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking good, I am happy for you that GG worked :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks great mate, well done :2thumb: A few climbers for the back wall and a few months of growing in, it'll look like a slice of the rainforest, good job!

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers fella, when it came to the fireball and guzmania i started to panic where they'd go


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking really good :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

managed to get the temperature around 24 by the heat mat, still worried about it being too cold


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've put a 20w gu10 in the exo terra, moved it to the right had socket in the canopy, so had a lil re-jig, since these pics have been taken, i've moved the pothos to the right hand side too and lower down so it can grow up


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Getting about 27c by the mat and 24 on the substrate floor directly under the spot, got night time temps to check next, they usually drop to around 20


----------

